# This just came in from Calgary! some tough paper and a couple of tough ACL's?



## Canadacan (Nov 24, 2014)

I have not even had a chance to clean these yet!..they came in yesterday morning to my front door from Canada Post on a Sunday to boot[:-] The Calgary GA was a sweet 12oz find as It now fills the gap between the 7oz I have and the 28oz.I have a Polar brand on the way from a friend ...so when I saw this fellow had 3 from Polar Brand I scooped em up....I'm pretty sure the Double Drink is Scarce...I've never seen one before. Also some cool paper labels...lets face it paper is so impossible at times when I see it I just grab it[]  [attachment=New bottles from Calgary1.jpg]


----------



## ACLbottles (Nov 24, 2014)

Nice bottles! Where is that Double Drink ACL from?


----------



## ScottBSA (Nov 24, 2014)

In a general sense, how old are these bottles?  Neat to find so many with the caps. Scott


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 24, 2014)

Nice!  Any from B.C.?  Also where's that Jamaica Dry bottle from?  I've got one from Glaser Beverages in Seattle, though it's possible they bought/stole a Glaser Beverages bottle too, the label doesn't specify a bottler.


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 24, 2014)

ACLbottles said:
			
		

> Nice bottles! Where is that Double Drink ACL from?


Thanks!...the Double Drink is from Polar Aerated Water Works Limited, Calgary [attachment=Double Drink.jpg]


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 24, 2014)

ScottBSA said:
			
		

> In a general sense, how old are these bottles?  Neat to find so many with the caps. Scott


Oh the caps are just plastic liner ones except on the Jamaica Dry. Ages on most are early 40's to late 40's. The blue Polar- 1915 ish the clear one is 1920's.


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 24, 2014)

CanadianBottles said:
			
		

> Nice!  Any from B.C.?  Also where's that Jamaica Dry bottle from?  I've got one from Glaser Beverages in Seattle, though it's possible they bought/stole a Glaser Beverages bottle too, the label doesn't specify a bottler.


None from BC  []  The Jamaica Dry is from Purity Bottling Works- Lethbridge, Alberta


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 24, 2014)

I like that Double Drink, label seems a lot more crudely drawn than most ACL's.


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 24, 2014)

Thing I wonder about is what was the Drink?...has lemons depicted so a lemon citrus of sorts?I have a similar bottle from a well know company coming in soon...wait till you see that one!... you'll  swear one or the other was doing a copy cat!!!


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 24, 2014)

Congrats. I like the Sicks 6. I know some Washington state & Seattle collectors would probably like that one too. LEON.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Nov 24, 2014)

Few people here in Calgary collect Polar Aerated Water Works stuff, with the exception of the stone ginger beers. I'm glad you appreciate them and how all the variants tell parts of a bigger story. Keep going!


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 24, 2014)

hemihampton said:
			
		

> Congrats. I like the Sicks 6. I know some Washington state & Seattle collectors would probably like that one too. LEON.


Thanks Leon...yes I bet some Sick's 6 collectors would take anything with the name on it hey!


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 24, 2014)

mctaggart67 said:
			
		

> Few people here in Calgary collect Polar Aerated Water Works stuff, with the exception of the stone ginger beers. I'm glad you appreciate them and how all the variants tell parts of a bigger story. Keep going!


Huh so your in Calgary?..cool...I used to live there in the early 70's. Have lot's of family there.I wonder why people there don't collect that brand so much?..Are they more so after the Calgary Brewing & Malting bottles? Truth is I've never had any Polar stuff, but I like it and if I can add to it Icertainly will []


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 25, 2014)

The detail on the Jamaica label is amazing.....just for fun I pictured my 1980 Jamaica ACL[]I just noticed under the palm tree on the paper label... S.B. CO. LTD.   anyone know what company that is?...obviously the parent, another note ...they allowed bottlers to have their company names present through all the years. [attachment=Jamaica Dry3.jpg] [attachment=Jamaca Dry1.jpg][attachment=Jamaica Dry2.jpg]


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 25, 2014)

Awesome pieces.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Nov 25, 2014)

[/quote]
Huh so your in Calgary?..cool...I used to live there in the early 70's. Have lot's of family there.I wonder why people there don't collect that brand so much?..Are they more so after the Calgary Brewing & Malting bottles? Truth is I've never had any Polar stuff, but I like it and if I can add to it Icertainly will []
[/quote]

There is not a strong purely bottle collecting world for pops in Calgary. Calgary Brewing & Malting bottles have their draw based upon appeal to collectors of Calgary breweriana (fair number), antique bottles (a small handful), and Western/Cowboy collectors who like the buffalo head theme (fair number). After the 2013 flood here I checked out the banks of the Bow River south of Glenmore where I know of a dump or two and found hundreds of broken deep aqua Calgary Brewing and Malting bottles. The force of the flooded river currents wrenched them out of a dump site, possibly even the brewery's dump, and tumbled them along, shattering them, and then depositing the shards.


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 26, 2014)

Do you think it's the shift in the ethnics over the last 25 years?....soda bottles seemed to be doing pretty good in the 80's and 90's. But I suppose sometimes it's the subject matter on a bottle that draws a person to collect it.Oh man heart breaking about the Calgary bottles[]. I would love to add a Buffalo brand soda to my line up. Here is the 12 oz Calgary GA paper label from the group  with it's new family members [] along along with a 6.5 oz embossed. [attachment=Calgary ga.jpg]


----------

